# Cancelling Aer Lingus flight.



## macnas (17 Oct 2005)

Have to cancel a flight on Aer Lingus to Europe. What options have I got? I have travel insurance  can I claim on this if the reason for the cancellation is a broken leg? Can I have the names changed and give the tickets(online) to a friend?


----------



## RainyDay (17 Oct 2005)

macnas said:
			
		

> I have travel insurance  can I claim on this if the reason for the cancellation is a broken leg?


Check the small print of your insurance policy? It will also depend on whose leg got broken.


----------



## macnas (17 Oct 2005)

My travelling companion who is a member of the family.

 Is it possible to cancel a booking with A Lingus and (use proceeds) transfer to/ for a flight in 6 months time?


----------



## RainyDay (17 Oct 2005)

macnas said:
			
		

> My travelling companion who is a member of the family.


Was your companion covered by the insurance policy? Have you checked the small print of the policy for details of cancellation coverage?



			
				macnas said:
			
		

> Is it possible to cancel a booking with A Lingus and (use proceeds) transfer to/ for a flight in 6 months time?


From Aer Lingus Terms & Conditions;



> Cancellations - NO REFUND AT ANY TIME EXCEPT FOR BUSINESS CLASS
> Date & Name Changes - CHANGES ALLOWED FOR EUR30/ GBP25/ USD35 PER PERSON PER SECTOR, PLUS ANY DIFFERENCE IN COST BETWEEN THE ORIGINAL PRICE PAID AND PRICE AVAILABLE AT TIME THE CHANGE IS BEING MADE. CHANGES, SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY, CAN BE MADE UP TO 1 HOUR PRIOR TO THE FLIGHT SCHEDULED DEPARTURE TIME.


----------



## macnas (18 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lemurz (19 Oct 2005)

The taxes & charges are refundable with AerLingus!

Airfare is non-refundable (unless business class).
The credit card booking fee is not refundable.

If it's a special fare the taxes & charges probably account for a high percentage of the overall cost.


----------

